# [SOLVED] Half Life 2 Crashes



## M0T0M4N (Jun 16, 2009)

So yea, I've tried a lot of stuff, adding all that to the target line in the shortcut, but nothing seems to work, it starts up, and I see the loading cursor, and then crashes.

My specs;

Vista 64 Ultimate
GTX 260
6GB Ram
nForce 790i Ultra SLI mobo
Intel 2 core quad Q9400 @ ~2.66GHz

Please help


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Half Life 2 Crashes*

Hi M0T0M4N, welcome to TSF.

Did you try the *-32bit* launch option?
Is it just HL2 or do other Steam games crash too?
Do you get any error messages or does it just take you back to the desktop?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Half Life 2 Crashes*

Have you tried running steam.exe as administrator?


----------



## M0T0M4N (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Half Life 2 Crashes*



Tiber Septim said:


> Hi M0T0M4N, welcome to TSF.
> 
> Did you try the *-32bit* launch option?
> Is it just HL2 or do other Steam games crash too?
> Do you get any error messages or does it just take you back to the desktop?


Thanks man, adding -32bit worked


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Half Life 2 Crashes*

it's the typical solution for the 64 bit :grin:
could you please mark this thread as solved under thread tools


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Half Life 2 Crashes*

Glad to hear it's fixed.


----------

